# Tool Restorations >  old hand shaper restoration

## celsoari

How I Restored My Old Hand Shaper (1908):



Celso Ari

----------


## Ralphxyz

Lets see it doing some work.

----------

celsoari (Dec 6, 2019)

----------


## owen moore

Very cool little tool! With the advent of interest in shapers and planers, this should plant some seeds. This is a very doable home project.

----------

celsoari (Dec 6, 2019)

----------


## celsoari

> Lets see it doing some work.



I sold it to a friend. I will ask him to post
greetins 
Celso Ari

----------

